# coup de cœur



## la fée

Nelle riviste francesi, si trovano spesso rubriche che presentano artcoli vari (oggetti, capi d'abbigliamento, accessori...) molto "dans le vent" , che vengono definiti "coups de coeur". Come tradurreste in italiano questa espressione?


----------



## Corsicum

_Un colpo di __fulmine._
http://www.proz.com/kudoz/french_to_italian/internet_e_commerce/1797358-coups_de_coeur.html
Voir aussi_ : Coup de foudre_
http://www.larousse.ch/dictionnaires/italien-francais/mi%CC%A3/14154


----------



## la fée

Merci, Corsicum!


----------



## DearPrudence

... che sono i prodotti preferiti della revista / del giornalista.
Come si direbbe in italiano?

"*il nostro prefirito*"? o si usa anche "*colpo di fulmine*" nelle riviste?


----------



## la fée

@ DearPrudence:
No, nelle riviste italiane non si usa "colpo di fulmine"! E' proprio per questo che cercavo un'alternativa! "I nostri preferiti" mi sembra perfetto! Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Proposta : "la scelta (o il beniamino) della redazione"
Ciao .


----------



## la fée

merci à tous!


----------



## Nadieuse

Ciao,
probabilmente ti bastava così, ma leggendo matoupaschat mi è venuto in mente qualcosa, così eccomi qua.

Immaginando la pagina della rivista, con le foto degli accessori/capi/... e vicino un trafiletto a commento o spiegazione...mi è venuto in mente di aver visto rubriche di questo tipo che si chiamavano «Scelti da noi».

Se devo dire la verità però, «Scelti da noi», «Le scelte della redazione», «I nostri preferiti», ecc... sono calzanti, ma io cercherei qualcosa di più accattivante, che so...«Amori a prima vista» ;>

Ciao,
Nadieuse


----------

